# Audison Sedici Repair?



## landonhsmith (Nov 26, 2011)

I have two Audison Sedici amplifiers that have not been powered up since 2003 until now. We have lights but no sound. I bought them new in 1995ish. Does anyone have any ideas as to where I can have them repaired? Thanks [email protected]


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Repairs and restorations Services


Hello everybody, I just wanted to post my services offered for repairs and restorations. I work on all makes and models of head units, especially "vintage" units, as well as new units. I also do amp repairs and restorations, all makes and models. EO's also. So if you have a component you need to...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Send it to Italy - I sent my HV Venti and they repaired it for free… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

